# Burstner A530 - any experience out there?



## jas750l (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi.We are looking to upgrade our VW T4 to a small coachbuilt,poss a Burstner A530 or a Hymer C494. Any experiences,pros and cons of the A530 pls?


----------



## Awall (Nov 11, 2011)

*A530*

Hi,

We've had our 2005 Burstner A530 for over a year and are very pleased with it. Quality of finish internally is great. Lots of storage, plus wet storage at the back accessed from outside. Handy extra storage at rear under shower room - we put our sun-beds in there. Luton cab over front has good height and spacious (we like to have the bed just available - and whilst the dining area converts to a double bed very well - prefer for occasional guests.) Oven/grill is OK, but takes up work-top space.

Blown air heating great. Having shower separate from toilet is really good - we use the shower room to hang towels when we're on sites where we tend to use capsite shower block.

Drawbacks - come on, these are compromises rather than no-nos:

Driving - no rear view - use side mirrors! 
Short wheelbase and long overhang at the back - steering can be a bit light so be careful to balance the weight esp if you have the bikes on the rack or heavy stuff in the back- not really a problem, just be mindful.

Has dining area rather than lounge - so not always easy to get comfy due to dining table set up... I'm tall (BUT 4 belted seats - a rarity in this size of vehicle its only 5.6m ish long - so we also do day trips for six people inc driver, which is why we went for a van with this layout).

If you can get one with low mileage - go for it! Ducato engine is fine. 5 speed box, you can be busy with it on country roads.

Best wishes

Derek


----------

